# Crazy Curly Coat!



## Marcus (Aug 24, 2014)

opcorn:

waits for photos


----------



## Garou (Oct 20, 2014)

Okay, here are some photos -- I'm wondering if it's just curly fur because it hasn't grown in fully yet. He's only 6 months (and he was pretty naked for the first 4). Anyone else's pup look like this?

I SHOULD ADD -- I love how he looks and I'm not complaining, just wondering if anyone else has a curly pup!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

He's adorable, love his curly tail feathers. 
As they get longer, they will probably fan out more. 

What did his parent's coats looks like?
Generally a pup's coat will be similar.


----------



## Garou (Oct 20, 2014)

Thanks, Carolina Mom - we've been calling him our curly coat retriever.  His parents both have straight hair… There must have been a woodpile rendezvous somewhere in the line.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

He is gorgeous, love his curly locks!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

A friend of mine had a girl who had a curly coat, she was a pretty girl. 
First curly coated golden I'd ever seen. 

A couple of members here have had goldens with very curly coats.


----------



## ktkins7 (Jul 20, 2013)

My Ella has a coat that's more on the curly side. When she was your boys age she looked very similar. For a while it looked like her tail was braided. Ella's coat is more curly in certain areas than others. Like above her shoulder blades and her back. Her sides are more straight.


----------



## Taylorsmum (Sep 30, 2014)

Taylors tail looked just like this, lf not even tighter - like string. It eventually unfurled and now he has a wonderfully full tail.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Max looked a lot like your boy at age 6 months. His tail was wrapped pretty tight and his fur was short and curly. Here are a couple of photos. First one at just under 6 months and the second recently, about age 4 years. Be patient, your boy's coat may get much longer.


----------



## West1134 (Nov 3, 2014)

Our Kona (7 months now) has a curly coat as well. First I'd ever seen on a Golden Retriever. People always ask if he's a Goldendoodle mix. Here's some pics:




And as a pup:


His tail is similar to yours, but not quite a full wrap. The tip however, is a spiral. When its bath time, his hind end gets super curly and when its blow dried, it is like a little fro back there. Lots of cowlicks too. These photos don't do it much justice.


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

Some goldens have very curly coats. I will try and find pictures. 

The Correct Golden Retriever Coat | The Golden Retriever Club of Canada

Just an FYI, there is an actual breed called the Curly Coated Retriever. I wouldn't recommend calling your pup that, just so you don't confuse people.


----------



## Garou (Oct 20, 2014)

Thanks for the responses and wonderful photos, everyone! Really interesting to see other pups with similar coats and how they turned out. That "tight as string" tail is a great description, Taylorsmum!

Crosby does look quite a bit like Max at 6 months, and Kona's back swirls are very familiar! Thanks for the link, Eowyn -- Crosby's dad is from Canada, so that was a great site to pick. I'm familiar with the Curly Coated Retriever breed -- we haven't been telling anyone else that's what we've got, it's just an inside joke around the house.


----------



## 4goldengirls (Jun 10, 2014)

One of my dogs is a rescue from previous owners who got her from a pet store so not the best quality (but we love her to death). Her tail looked exactly like that for close to 9 months. It's now a beautiful tail, so your pups will "unwind" in time.


----------

